# XDM First Impression



## JeffWard

I handled (did not shoot) the new Springfield XDM 40 today.

The new grip is TOO jagged and rough for me. I prefer my single strip of deck-tape on the front strap. It appears more cosmetic than functional...

The new sights are improved over the original XD sights, but I like my Trijicons better.

The fit and finish is very good, with very solid feel, lock-up, slide fit. Same as my current XDs.

The slide is tapered inward at the top eliminating some of the "blockiness" of the XD. Maybe makes it a tad lighter, but mostly cosmetic.

The adjustable backstraps vary the grip size from Small (smaller han the current 9mm/40 frame), to Medium (about the same as the current 9mm/40 frame), to large (about the size of the 45ACP frame). I'd prefer it to be even BIGGER, considering my hands, but if you like the current frame size, or you'd like it smaller, you now have the option.

The trigger is SUPPOSSED to be the "shortest reset" of any current striker fired gun... Maybe. I haven't fired a Glock in while. It is a little shorter than my XD9SC, but no where NEAR my Custom Shop trigger-job on my 45. It still has some over travel, and the slack is still standard issue XD. I was hoping for a near-custom-shop factory trigger... NO LUCK.

The price was only $50 more than the current XD40 Tactical.

If I were a new shopper, looking at the XD40, or the XDM 40, I'd pay the $50 for the M. Why? Capacity, the 45-size grip frame, and the slightly improved sights and trigger.

Will I be trading in my Custom-Shop-Massaged XD45 ($489 gun + $175 trigger + $90 sights = $754) for the new XDM ($659). No way in hell.

JeffWard


----------



## Todd

Thanks for the update. :smt023

I know I'm not going to be jumping on the new "M" bandwagon any time soon. Too many other guns to get first.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Thanks for the report. I have yet to see one. I was curious as to how it would be, although I have no desire for one. Thanks!

-Jeff-


----------



## snookie

I'm not an XD guy but i was curious about this psitol. grip felt great, looked well made but boy did the trigger suck. Gritty and long. Why did they go to all the trouble of putting a match barrel in it without putting in a decent trigger?


----------



## babs

Not that I'd be completely sold on an XD-M (just now saw this thing online), but I have to say dadgummit Springfield.... I keep coming back to these XD's for my next gun thoughts... 

I've enjoyed the heck out of owning the Sig 226 CPO (playing hookie 1/2 day this afternoon to go to the range today.. yaaaaaay!!! A treat!... can ya tell I don't get out much)... where was I... OH, the NEXT gun.. I'm thinking about the next pistol, so I'm thinking XD again.. .45 compact, but if a .40 M came along, I could be pursuaded. I like the concept and I'm sold on XD's somewhat. Although I'm thinking of a nice conceal gun... 9 or 45 depending on the gun and the deal.

BUT, on the XD-M... I can dig it. I'd bet offering in .40 first, they might reeeeeally be trying to bust into the LE service pistol market big time. I bet they've got reps everywhere trying to chew a bite off of Glocks law-enforcement market.

... I'll try to take some pics of off-hand shoot-n-see target results.  I suck, but the Sig shoots great. hehehe


----------



## propellerhead

They have one at the rental rack at my favorite gun range. The neck of the grip is narrower, right where it matters. Right around where your thumb and first finger wrap.



JeffWard said:


> The new grip is TOO jagged and rough for me. I prefer my single strip of deck-tape on the front strap. It appears more cosmetic than functional...


I thought it felt good. I see people put sandpaper on their stock grips. The XDm reduces the need for that.



JeffWard said:


> The slide is tapered inward at the top eliminating some of the "blockiness" of the XD. Maybe makes it a tad lighter, but mostly cosmetic.


Have you seen the videos on the XDm? The tapering of the slide isn't just cosmetic. They advertise it as an enhancement. When you rack the slide overhand, you are holding the slide between your thumb and first finger. You are not only pinching but also pressing down. The tapered sides help your grip on the slide. The serrations are also deeper than the XD. Those mods make sense to me since on several occasions, my grip has slipped when racking the slide.



JeffWard said:


> Will I be trading in my Custom-Shop-Massaged XD45 ($489 gun + $175 trigger + $90 sights = $754) for the new XDM ($659). No way in hell.


I don't believe it's marketed as a tricked out gun. Just an improved service pistol.


----------



## submoa

Post needs pics:

XDM

















vs XD (for comparison)


----------



## estesce

*XD(m) Review*

I bought the XD(m) this week. The things about the XD the previous poster talked about grip and such I like. The only other competitor in the marketplace is the Glock and I'm just not a fan.

I bought the M and have run a few rounds through it. It shoots straight and hits what I point it at 50 steps. Haven't run it through the chrono as it wouldn't be fair with my inconsistent .40 reload batch. Mix of blue dot and titegroup mixed lead.

I will load up a match grade batch and give it a through shooting review.

Bullet Boy's Review of the XDm


----------



## Shipwreck

I really like the look of the 2 tone model. When itc omes out in 9mm, if my shop ever gets one to rent, I will try it.

For now, my XD45 will have to do. Not sure I will buy another XD or not...


----------



## tekhead1219

Shipwreck said:


> I really like the look of the 2 tone model. When itc omes out in 9mm, if my shop ever gets one to rent, I will try it.
> 
> For now, my XD45 will have to do. Not sure I will buy another XD or not...


Shipwreck, just bought my 2nd XD first is a .45 service, new one is a .45 compact. Used the compact last night during the league shoot and what FUN TO SHOOT. No kidding, ran 100+ rounds thru it and wanted more but ran out of .45 ammo...:rock:


----------



## Rskelly545

I purchased my XDM 9mm (4.5) about 3 months ago. This pistol has been awesome right out of the box for me. I've put over 300 rounds of ammo combinations through it without one FTE or FTF. I looked and researched for months before making my purchase. I couldn't be happier. I added an internal laser from Lasermax too, which was a nice toy. *

Highly recommend .......


----------



## PM

WOW! The dead has arisen.

My XD/XDm guns have never malfunctioned. I absolutely love them and they are my favorite guns of all time, including fancy rifles. The only cons, the XDm groove for the thumb should have the little ledge that the XD has. The mag release is WAY TOO STIFF!!!!!. It loosens up, but good grief. The pros, nobody ever mentions the beautifully polished ramp on the XDm barrel. Very, very nice. Match barrel is actually a tad better than the XD, which is already very accurate. Built like tanks. Many more, but those are the best features to me.


----------

